# Do you belong to BMWCCA?



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

I've been a member since 1997.

I got a $1000 rebate on my 328i, and $1000 rebate on my 330i. That will pay for several years of the Roundel.

I also am a contributing editor to the local BMWCCA newsletter, the _Whispering Bomb_.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> Yes they do notify you when your membership is about to expire. I just renewed mine about a month ago.
> 
> I have the grill badge on my office wall at work  *


Whats with the grill badge, they give you one after a year or do you have to order it/buy it?

One would *Think* after a year, that'd be a perk for being a member...


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> *
> 
> Whats with the grill badge, they give you one after a year or do you have to order it/buy it?
> 
> One would *Think* after a year, that'd be a perk for being a member... *


You have to buy it, but it's cheap.

I view it as more of a subtle CCA "gang sign".


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *
> 
> Whats with the grill badge, they give you one after a year or do you have to order it/buy it?
> 
> One would *Think* after a year, that'd be a perk for being a member... *


You gotta buy it...tightwad!! Are you going to be the tightwad Dave 330i 5spd SP of bimmerfest? 

It's cheap...I think it was $7-8...I have a license plate frame too that was around $15...


----------



## Gavin Gray (Dec 27, 2001)

*Yup, 2nd time around*

I just rejoined having purchased my new 330i, but was a member a few years ago when I had my old 1980 528i (E12). That was a cool car, and since I'm nostalgic right now, I'll attempt to attach a picture.

Gavin


----------



## Gavin Gray (Dec 27, 2001)

*Picture: 2nd Try*

2nd try at 528i Picture.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

*Should I try to arrange a "group buy" for the CCA grill emblem*

for all you tight-wads (even tighter than me!) out there, hee hee?

Oh well, off to the best little hole-in-the wall Mexican restaurant in the DC area for lunch (Tortilla Factory in Herndon).

Cheers.


----------



## JD (Dec 20, 2001)

We might be heading over there for lunch as well!  yum!


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> You gotta buy it...tightwad!! Are you going to be the tightwad Dave 330i 5spd SP of bimmerfest?
> 
> .. *


LOLOLOLOLOL!!! Hey! That could be another 35 oz. of Griots Wheel cleaner ya know! 

I *do* have the sticker in my window, and the local Puget Sound chapter sticker too, which looks better than the BMWCCA sticker, it has the Space Needle in it.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOL!!! Hey! That could be another 35 oz. of Griots Wheel cleaner ya know!
> 
> I *do* have the sticker in my window, and the local Puget Sound chapter sticker too, which looks better than the BMWCCA sticker, it has the Space Needle in it.  *


I guess the stickers add HP and weigh less than the grill badge too...


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Gavin, NICE car! very nice!


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Should I try to arrange a "group buy" for the CCA grill emblem*



hts said:


> *for all you tight-wads (even tighter than me!) out there, hee hee?
> 
> Oh well, off to the best little hole-in-the wall Mexican restaurant in the DC area for lunch (Tortilla Factory in Herndon).
> 
> Cheers. *


I love that place!! Used to eat there all the time when I worked in Herndon. Every once in a while when I meet my wife for lunch we eat there. I love the pics of the original staff who opened the joint.

Not sure if I'll put the badge on my car, but I'll buy it anyhow. Never know.


----------



## chalkem77 (Dec 22, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *Do they notify you when your membership is about to expire? Joined when I ordered my auto in June... *


They actually notified me 3 times with renewal postcards so i wouldn't forget!  bmwcca even explains somewhere why they send out so many notices. i think that it has to do with the fact that if you get canceled and have to renew later, you will not have a continuous membership, which is used in determining whether or not you qualify for the vehicle rebate. i guess that has happened to some members who then complained and so bmwcca just decided to send out multiple notices.

BTW, does anyone know what the benefit is for someone to put down a referrer's membership number? Does bmwcca actually do anything with that number and do members who refer a lot get some special gifts or benefits?


----------



## jeffmc (Dec 20, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *As mentioned before, the $30 a year is worth the subscription to the Roundel alone...12 issues a year.
> 
> And if you do join, don't hesitate to reference my membership number
> 275334 *


It is $35 now to join. Was very impressed with how quick their response is. I joined using the internet on 12/27/2001 and got my card and info. in the mail on Monday (12/31/01)

Do I have to wait a year for discount on parts or is the one year wait just apply to buying a new car?

Thanks!


----------



## chalkem77 (Dec 22, 2001)

jeffmc said:


> *
> 
> Do I have to wait a year for discount on parts or is the one year wait just apply to buying a new car?
> 
> Thanks! *


you can get the parts discount immediately. the new car rebate is after one year.


----------



## doubletee (Dec 20, 2001)

jeffmc said:


> *
> 
> It is $35 now to join. Was very impressed with how quick their response is. I joined using the internet on 12/27/2001 and got my card and info. in the mail on Monday (12/31/01)
> 
> Thanks! *


I tried to renew using their web site. Even tho I got a confirmation, they never "received" the renewal order and payment info. So, I missed an issue of Roundel (my first in five years) and probably "reset" my member-for-a-year counter towards the rebate program. They're getting a call from me each year from now on when it comes time to re-up.


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Yeah, but I joined exclusively for the loyalty rebate*



TD said:


> *
> 
> I was planning on starting to autocross come spring. You in? Nothing to lose except some tire rubber.
> 
> BTW, I got a $1000 rebate on the 330i and another $500 on the M3. Throw in the parts discounts I've received (on oil/filters/misc) and it more than pays my membership for the rest of my life. *


TD, you got a $500 discount on an ///M car? I thought there was no BMWCCA discounds on ///M cars...


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Yeah, but I joined exclusively for the loyalty rebate*



ALEX325i said:


> *
> 
> TD, you got a $500 discount on an ///M car? I thought there was no BMWCCA discounds on ///M cars... *


CPO gets $500. This was not on a new M3.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Yeah, but I joined exclusively for the loyalty rebate*



ALEX325i said:


> *
> 
> TD, you got a $500 discount on an ///M car? I thought there was no BMWCCA discounds on ///M cars... *


This has changed just this week for new cars as well. $500 for M3, $1000 for M5


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Yeah, but I joined exclusively for the loyalty rebate*



atyclb said:


> *
> 
> This has changed just this week for new cars as well. $500 for M3, $1000 for M5 *


F*ck! I knew I should've waited 18 months to get my car...


----------

